# N-EXT products - Pump vs Hose End application?



## LivItWell (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi! Just joined, but have been a lurker for a while. 

Can any of the N-EXT products listed below be safely applied as a foliar spray via pump sprayer (when correctly mixed with water) and left on the grass blades -not watered in after application?

- MicroGreene 0-0-2
- GreeneEffect 7-0-0
- GreenePunch 18-0-1
- RSG

Looking for feedback based on experience. If any absolutely must be watered in after application or during via hose end sprayer, that info would be great too. I know Humic12 and Air8 need to get down into the soil so those should be watered in.

I own the above and also own Humic12, Air8 and FloraGreene. I've applied Humic12 and RSG several times; Air8 once. The first time I did not water in some areas well enough after pump sprayer application and later I noticed purple coloring on some of the grass blades. Perhaps the Humic12 caused the coloring?

Thanks!


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

I use my backpack sprayer with a tee-jet nozzle to apply GCF products.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I don't think any of the need to be watered in as long as you have the proper amount of water mixed in prior to spraying.

LCN cautions against using a pump sprayer for the 18-0-1, however:

It is NOT recommended to be applied from a hand can/pump sprayer - must be applied with larger quantities of water making a hose-end sprayer the best choice for the homeowner.

You can choose to take his advice or not.

With regard to the purple color, it doesn't surprise me anyone who has ever spilled humic knows it is a super rich brown color. Makes sense that a 12% solution sitting on the leaves would cause some discoloring.


----------



## LivItWell (Apr 5, 2019)

gm560 said:


> I don't think any of the need to be watered in as long as you have the proper amount of water mixed in prior to spraying.
> 
> LCN cautions against using a pump sprayer for the 18-0-1, however:
> 
> ...


Now that you point out LCN's caution, I went back and reread the GreenePunch section in Allyn's 2019 warm season guide that I bought. I also recall watching the particular video where he applied GreenePunch with a hose-end sprayer. Thanks for the helpful reminder!

Do you know if the same applies for GreeneEffect 7-0-0 and MicroGreene 0-0-2, for the "Double Dark" application?

I don't mind doing various types of applications that may take more of my time in the yard vs trying to mix as much together as possible and apply in the same manner for simplification.

If I had to throw down milo on fresh cut dry grass, then use a hose end sprayer after that to water in another product, followed by a pump sprayer to leave something else on the foliage - then that's fine with me. I tend to enjoy all of my time in the yard and it feels great to learn, trying to be more knowledgeable with what I'm putting down and understanding the best way to do that.

And plz. don't get me wrong. I trust Allyn's knowledge and experience and if he says water them all in then that's what I'll do. I just want to be sure it's not me that's misunderstanding something for any individual product that says foliage application.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

LivItWell said:


> And plz. don't get me wrong. I trust Allyn's knowledge and experience and if he says water them all in then that's what I'll do. I just want to be sure it's not me that's misunderstanding something for any individual product that says foliage application.


I think he is trying to save people who have limited experience from themselves. The fact that you are even asking this question, probably means you know enough to safely to apply it either way.... If I did it with a backpack sprayer, i think i would water it in afterward.... if i did a hose end, i would probably not unless i felt i went too heavy in places.

The GreeneEffect has a fair amount of iron in it, so i think it would be better to use a backpack sprayer as they are much more precise than a hose end.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

This is directly from Greene County Fert website

FAQ: Do I need to water in the products?
The following question and answer is applicable for the products contained in the following DIY packages:

DIY: Bio-Stimulant Package (N-Ext: RGS, Air-8, Humic12, 0-0-2 MicroGreene)
DIY: Soil Activator Package (N-Ext: RGS, Air-8, D-Thatch, 7-0-0 GreeNe EfFect)
DIY: Plant, Shrub & Tree Package (N-Ext: RGS, Humic12, 4-0-2 FloraGreene, 0-0-2 MicroGreene)

Answer: 
Watering in Requirement: If a hose end sprayer is used with a setting allows for a 20-1 dilution with water of each product there is no need to water the application in. If you must use a dilution rate that is less than 20-1 or if there is uncertainty about your actual dilution rate, the application(s) should be watered in for 5-15 minutes.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> This is directly from Greene County Fert website
> 
> FAQ: Do I need to water in the products?
> The following question and answer is applicable for the products contained in the following DIY packages:
> ...


So on a hose end sprayer as long as you don't go above a 6oz per gallon spray rate you shouldn't need to water it in? That rate would do 1000 sq ft in 90 seconds. I would almost have to sprint to cover that area. I think most of the recommendations I've seen are 3oz per gallon which is about 3 minutes per 1000.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

gm560 said:


> LivItWell said:
> 
> 
> > And plz. don't get me wrong. I trust Allyn's knowledge and experience and if he says water them all in then that's what I'll do. I just want to be sure it's not me that's misunderstanding something for any individual product that says foliage application.
> ...


My confusion on the various nitrogen products that GCF makes is whether it is a foliar or root absorbed product or both. A hose end sprayer delivers lots of water which doesn't seem ideal for foliar product. I'm sure they are great for the various soil products. Whereas the fine mist of a backpack sprayer seems like it would be better suited to coat the blades. I've read the PDF's for the Green Effect and Green Punch but don't see an explanation of how the plants uptake the product. Can someone help this confused newbie?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I can tell you that I used all of my products last year without watering them in to no ill-effect. Granted, I was mixing at rates in my 12 gallon push sprayer that allowed me to dilute it enough for foliar application, it did cause some browning to the grass due to the humic, but it wasn't anything that the grass wouldn't handle. I watered a few times last year, and I'd say I had no problems not watering in the products.

I can see the reason that Al promotes the hose-end sprayer, because they want to make it as goof-proof as possible. You can cause some damage to the lawn by applying liquid fertilizer in an undiluted form. Case in point, I tried the hose-end sprayer for grins and giggles, and after I was done, I thought I had sprayed everything out that I was supposed to spray. I took the bottle off of the bottom, and assumed that what was in there was just diluted 18-0-1, and I flung it out on the yard. You can see the fertilizer burn trail. I noticed it when I was mowing, and was puzzled as to why I had that in that particular area, and thought that my neighbor who was spraying weeds a few days earlier had sabotaged my turf... nope, it was me! :lol:


----------



## LivItWell (Apr 5, 2019)

ksturfguy said:


> Answer:
> Watering in Requirement: If a hose end sprayer is used with a setting allows for a 20-1 dilution with water of each product there is no need to water the application in. If you must use a dilution rate that is less than 20-1 or if there is uncertainty about your actual dilution rate, the application(s) should be watered in for 5-15 minutes.


I'm glad I joined this forum yesterday. Already getting excellent help. Thanks for all the responses.

So if applying a foliar spray of 0-0-2 MicroGreene @ 9oz/k using a 20-1 dilution then I will need to mix with 1.4 gal of water.

Checking my math… (why do I see LCN in my head while doing this?  )
128oz = 1gal
9oz / 128 = .07gal; .07 x 20 = 1.40 gal
-or-
9oz x 20 = 180oz; 180 / 128 = 1.40 gal

Using the same 20-1 dilution calculation for 7-0-0 GreeneEffect @ 6oz/k, I will need to mix with ~1gal (.93) of water.

It would be great to apply these at the same time for a foliar application. Would it be safe to say this can be done with both mixed in 1.4 gal of water or do both dilution amounts need to added, which is 2.4 gal of water? I'm thinking 1.4 gal in the pump sprayer should work for the 9oz MicroGreene and 6oz GreeneEffect mix and I don't really need to do 2.4 gal water dilution/k.


----------



## LivItWell (Apr 5, 2019)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I can tell you that I used all of my products last year without watering them in to no ill-effect. Granted, I was mixing at rates in my 12 gallon push sprayer that allowed me to dilute it enough for foliar application, it did cause some browning to the grass due to the humic, but it wasn't anything that the grass wouldn't handle. I watered a few times last year, and I'd say I had no problems not watering in the products.


Do you know what your dilution rate was or an approximate? Was it less, close to, or much more than 20-1?



Colonel K0rn said:


> I can see the reason that Al promotes the hose-end sprayer, because they want to make it as goof-proof as possible. You can cause some damage to the lawn by applying liquid fertilizer in an undiluted form. Case in point, I tried the hose-end sprayer for grins and giggles, and after I was done, I thought I had sprayed everything out that I was supposed to spray. I took the bottle off of the bottom, and assumed that what was in there was just diluted 18-0-1, and I flung it out on the yard. You can see the fertilizer burn trail. I noticed it when I was mowing, and was puzzled as to why I had that in that particular area, and thought that my neighbor who was spraying weeds a few days earlier had sabotaged my turf... nope, it was me! :lol:


Ouch! 

I just bought the Chapin G362D hose end sprayer and used it for the first time yesterday. Also applied GreenePunch for the first time, using this hose end sprayer. I noticed a good amount of my mix was left in the bottom of the can for each 1k area I sprayed. Didn't like that at all! :x I added some more water in the can to increase the volume and sprayed more, but really didn't like doing that.


----------

